# Your home computer....



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

what are you running? Happy with it?


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

3 OS X machines, 1 windows box.


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've got two Dell laptops running Windows XP. They are fine but old. I've been tempted to trade them both for something new - if I had the bucks, I think my fear of Vista would lead to take the plunge and buy a Mac..


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I've got an IBM Thinkpad Laptop and so far I like it.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Two XP boxes, Gentoo & Ubuntu linux, one media center '05, one MacOS X, one Windows 98SE, one OpenBSD, and the following in the lab downstairs:

IRIX, eComStation (OS/2) A/UX, AIX, Solaris 9, MacOS 9, Inferno, Windows NT Server, DOS 6.22/Windows 3.11, FreeBSD, OpenVMS, OpenSTEP & NeXTStep, and an emulated environment for OS/370. 


I like:

The stability and security of OpenBSD
The usability and overall design of MacOS X
The relative simplicity of MacOS 9
The hardware support of Windows XP
The ease of configuring very low level system stuff in Gentoo Linux
The underlying guts and insanely powerful features of OpenVMS


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The computer I have downstairs,Our Family has had it for almost 10 years now but it's had it's share of crashes and that was from my own Father but everything's fine now.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

red96 said:


> I've got two Dell laptops running Windows XP. They are fine but old. I've been tempted to trade them both for something new - if I had the bucks, I think my fear of Vista would lead to take the plunge and buy a Mac..


When my windows box started acting funny a little over a year ago, I bit the bullet and switched to an iMac. No regrets at all!

I know that if I need to, I can install windows on it, but I honestly haven't found any need to.

My name is gar1013, and I've been windows clean for a little over a year now...


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

Family is about split down the middle. I myself use both a Windows laptop and a Macintosh desktop. I also have Red Hat Linux on an older laptop as a backup machine in case someone just needs a word processor or a guest needs something to get on the internet with.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Main box is XP, but I just did the WalMart deal and now have a Vista portable ($358 special).

My OS history is a bit speckled:
Apple (an Apple II+ 64k of memory)
msdos
windows
sunOS
macintosh (from 6.0.5 to 7.0.1)
Solaris
Linux


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Windows XP, running on a five (or perhaps six) year old HP desktop.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't own a PC. I use the one at work.


----------



## Isak (Oct 26, 2003)

One machine with Win XP and another one with Vista. I must say that I prefer Vista, it just works better.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

I run Linux and have for years. It's quicker than windoze and is very stable for my server. I also run a notebook with Linux but wife runs windoze (reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot)......


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Isak said:


> One machine with Win XP and another one with Vista. I must say that I prefer Vista, it just works better.


That's really amazing. Very few people share that opinion... most express the opposite opinion using rather vulgar language! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

I run windows xp. My cousin got a computer with windows vista shortly after it came out, and I was really excited to test drive it. Internet explorer on average crashed every 5-10 minutes. I want no part of that OS. It seems more headache than its worth. If I purchased a new computer today, I'd pay a premium for windows xp sp2 over vista.


----------



## Isak (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeah, I know. I was quite suprised after all the negative comments. The entire system feels smarter, more natural with its options. Haven't encountered a single reboot or crash. The only con I can think of is the memory usage. It does require an absurd amount of memory. However, I use it on an ultra portable and I only run Word and IE. 

I had to make a clean install of Win XP SP2 on my other computer and it has crashed a few times during the same period.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like my IBM Thinkpad but the only exception is that the dot in the middle which is used as a mouse.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Windows XP. I am beginning to hate it. Dell bought new 2000, added extra 250MB external drive, another printer, camera USB, cables everywhere.

Formerly non-interested artist wife now complaining about Adobe Photoshop crashing as she edits her images prior to printing.
She wants a new Dell Windows box. I'm tired of being the resident & remote geek.

-(looks longingly in the Mac direction).


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine's a Mac, and I love it. I just got one of the Intel Macs, which allowed me to get rid of the PC I was keeping around for a couple of Windows-only games.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I have Vista and love it. Of course, when I bought my new laptop in February, I also got all the Vista-compatible software...so I haven't had any of the problems a lot of people report.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had a bit of exposure to Vista. I installed it on a relatively recent Dell notebook at work (about two years old) and it was awful. No native Vista support for anything, I couldn't get Wifi OR the integrated Intel ethernet working. On the same laptop XP sets up native drivers for everything right off the install CD (non-OEM) I don't remember the last time a new OS had worse hardware support than the previous version. I also used it on a brand new machine designed for Vista. After disabling that annoying user security thing it was OK, seemed a bit pokier than XP on the same box, but the interface looked nice and it was a bit more intuitive than XP. Legacy software support, however, is abysmal, and since it makes Visual Studio .NET 2003 unusable I won't be using it at work, either.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's something to ponder:

PC World recently tested Vista-capable laptops. The FATEST laptop at running vista, and in fact the fast laptop they tested this year...

A MacBook Pro.

https://www.pcworld.com/article/id,136649-page,3-c,notebooks/article.html


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

The MacBook Pro is a screamer, mainly because it's the first laptop to incorporate Intel's new chipset with a faster memory bus. The other PC makers are starting to catch up, meanwhile Apple is introducing the chipset to it's regular, more affordable MacBook line. Apple makes some really nice hardware, other gear just feels cheap in comparison. Yeah, Dells and HPs are cheaper than Macs, and a suit from Boss costs a third as much as one from Hickey Freeman. You get what you pay for.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Howard said:


> The computer I have downstairs,Our Family has had it for almost 10 years now but it's had it's share of crashes and that was from my own Father but everything's fine now.


:stupid:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

omairp said:


> :stupid:


Omairp,How many crashes has your computer had?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

Several PC's with XP on them, built up over the years. Have tried/used FreeBSD, and various Linux distros, but always came back to XP so I could play games. 

Vista isn't going to happen for a while, too many bad stories about it for me. Maybe after they release a service pack for it.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Howard said:


> Omairp,How many crashes has your computer had?


Ooops... typo. I believe this was the icon I was searching for. :icon_viking:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

For the past 10 years My father has had about a couple of crashes and it was all his fault for downloading something that he shouldn't have downloaded.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Howard said:


> For the past 10 years My father has had about a couple of crashes and it was all his fault for downloading something that he shouldn't have downloaded.


Maybe a Nigerian prince will offer you enough money to buy a new one. :icon_smile:


----------



## Brian D. (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got a few computers; An XP desktop which is tolerable, and my Macbook. Which I love, I use VM Ware Fusion on it, and I can run my windows apps on an individual basis like they are apart of OSX. The VM ware is much better than parallels which I tried earlier.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

omairp said:


> Maybe a Nigerian prince will offer you enough money to buy a new one. :icon_smile:


He'd rather keep the one he has now.


----------

